# plastic bead tumbling



## slickfinish (Dec 29, 2015)

I've tumbled many bottles with copper but have never used beads. I have an early utility o.p. that I want to clean. I've got beads coming for rock tumbling and want to try them as I'm not sure the bottle could take the copper's weight. Have any of you used them? Appreciate any and all insight. Thank, Jim Van Every


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 13, 2016)

*hi Jim,

My experience with plastic beads is less than good. They are difficult to handle / work with
 and they take forever and a day to work. I understand the glass is thin, but it appears your 
bottle is oval / round. should be able to use copper. I keep the older, worn down copper for this 
type of situation and use the newer, sharper copper for use on non pontil glass. generally speaking, 
the older the glass, the softer the glass. all glass is not created equal.

Jim *


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2016)

The plastic beads I used were so light weight they did almost nothing & took forever. Glass beads used for stuffing beanie babys & dolls might work better. LEON.


----------



## slickfinish (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for your insite. Ran it with copper (it's oval) glass still looked foggy so it's in for another 70000 revolutions.


----------



## slickfinish (Feb 16, 2016)

thanks for your insight also


----------

